# TDF photos from the final stage



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

A little late I know but I wasn't able to process them until quite recently when I got back to Tokyo. I got lucky with my position at the end of the Rue de Rivoli as it opens out into the Place de la Concorde. I claimed my spot at about 10.30 am. Then it was a long tedious wait under a hot sun until the race arrived. the perfect end to a great week in Paris. Just a couple to start, more later.

View attachment 241744


Geraint Evans (Team Sky) and Sergio Paulinho (Radioshack), some or other Spanish rider following behind....

View attachment 241745


The winner. Big George rode shotgun the entire time they were doing circuits in Paris.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nice shots*

look at the chains kicking back on the first pic. Very nice shots. What camera wee you using? Any more?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

I think you mean Geraint *Thomas*.

He even has it printed on the side of the jersey!!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

MattSoutherden said:


> I think you mean Geraint *Thomas*.
> 
> He even has it printed on the side of the jersey!!


You spotted that! A gallon of Bud Light is on it's way. I transposed it with Cadel Evans. These Welsh names can be damn tricky. Mia cuppa.:blush2:


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

evs said:


> look at the chains kicking back on the first pic. Very nice shots. What camera wee you using? Any more?


I used a Nikon D300 with an 18~200 kit zoom. I shot just under 200 pics with the Nikon and 30 odd with a Canon S90 (mainly crowd shots, nothing of the race). I'll put up a few more as time permits. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

View attachment 241765


Cadel does it with one hand...


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I would LOVE to see more!!! Those are great!


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great photos


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

View attachment 241829


Then World Champion Thor Hushovd leading two Omega Pharma-Lotto riders into Place de la Concorde. Andre Greipel of Germany is at the back (No.33), his teammate is Van Der Walle (I think). Hushovd wears a black armband in memory of his Norwegian compatriots murdered by a right wing extremist in the previous day's atrocity in Norway.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

more photos please!


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

like!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

...a little artistic license taken with Mr. Contador

View attachment 241847


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Great pics...... leaving me hanging for more


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

For my money Team Sky had the sexiest bikes...

View attachment 242041


Ben Swift (Sky Procycling) leads Jeremy Roy (FDJ) and Christophe Riblon (AG2R La Mondiale) into Place de la Concorde.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent pictures. The seatstays on Cadel's BMC look incredibly thin.

I like the Sky Pinarellos but the sky blue livery was better.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> Excellent pictures. The seatstays on Cadel's BMC look incredibly thin.
> 
> I like the Sky Pinarellos but the sky blue livery was better.


Cadel's seat stays don't inspire confidence in me. But then I'm a little heavier than Cadel. :blush2:. I'm a fan of both Sky liveries but having a 'tree frog green' and black bike in a race is just such a departure from the dull and predictable colorways of all the others. Well co-ordinated with the cycling strip too. IMHO.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Another day at the office for Mark Cavendish and his lead out men as they swing into the Place de la Concorde before the big finish.

More TDF photos from Paris when I get back from The Rockies...

View attachment 242217


----------



## ChemicalreAgent (Jul 8, 2010)

These pictures are magnificent...keep them coming if you can.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

ChemicalreAgent said:


> These pictures are magnificent...keep them coming if you can.


Thanks. The TDF finale on a sunny afternoon in Paris IS magnifcent. I'm away from my computer for the next 2 weeks but there are a few more shots I'd like to put up when I get back home.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

A better view of Cadel Evans and 'rear gunner' Hincapie as they go into Place de la Concorde.

View attachment 244500


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Leader's jerseys look so much better with black shorts (or at least the team's kit shorts).


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

sir duke said:


> A better view of Cadel Evans and *'rear gunner'* Hincapie as they go into Place de la Concorde.


gross.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I am thinking about winning a big race like this one someday.


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

Awesome photos mate - hats off to you!
Big George will still pants some of guys who are nearly half his age!
Guys like Hincapie, Voight, O'Grady - they are testament to years of hard training and discipline (even if you have the odd bender in Spain Stuey)


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice Shots!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

There are still a few more to come, but as usual life gets in the way.


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome pics ! thanks for the sharing. I can't imagine the excitement !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

sir duke said:


> There are still a few more to come, but as usual life gets in the way.



Anything new on the way?


----------



## beingcre8tive (Dec 3, 2011)

Great Pics! The clarity is amazing.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!!! Can't wait to see more...


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Great pic's. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ddifran27 (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm always amazed at their saddle height / bar drop. I wish I could ride like that.


----------

